

North Korea ends peace pacts with South - dutchbrit
http://bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21709917

======
dizzystar
I saw this earlier today. Does this mean that the threats are for real or is
this just more posturing? Surely, NK doesn't want to be blown out of existence
and I'm not sure if I accept that the young leader really has this amount of
control yet.

------
qwertzlcoatl
Kim Jong-un must got really mad when he realized it wasn't Obama that visited
him recently.

